# Thoughts on Arsenal FC



## New2SoCal (Mar 14, 2017)

We are new to SoCal soccer...was "warned" about Arsenal FC for my daughter from another club coach, he wouldn't give specifics just suggested I do my research.  Please share your experiences!


----------



## OldSchoolFootballerDad (Mar 14, 2017)

We spent 1 year at Arsenal, GU15.  They have some good coaches and a few good teams.  BUT, in my opinion, (and I'm sorry for those who are offended, it's nothing personal) the guy at the top (Kingston) is garbage.  He proved that to me in a very short time.  If top leadership is soccer iq challenged AND shady with no integrity, then the overall product is going to be far less than ideal.  I'm sorry to anyone except Douchebag Kingston that is offended by my opinion...


----------



## storm1296 (Mar 15, 2017)

What exactly were you warned about? I may be an Arsenal apologists but I am fairly certain there is BS politics in Every single club out there. It's just a matter of to what degree do you want to deal with it? I have been at Arsenal going on my 5th year and although there were and are stumbling blocks, with a little management and involvement into players development, it was easy to get the proper attention, coaching and exposure. Proud to say I have most of my girls still on the team that came when we got here and that most of those girls have either signed letters of intent or are mulling their choices from several college offers.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 15, 2017)

There are a few different threads on this forum that are all about Arsenal and RB' s shadiness and lack of ethics.  I imagine the club might take a big hit due to DA.  I have said it before, Arsenal has a ton of talented young players.  Its the leadership that has a bad name.  Win at all cost type of attitude is not a good thing.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 15, 2017)

Here is a thread, a very long thread that won't die, about Arsenal: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/calsouth-national-cup-question-use-of-ecnl-players.1652/

At a minium I think someone would need to consider how he went about putting together his team.  Winning is great, but at what cost, and I am not sure beating up on weaker opponents is something to go around bragging about.  His team won, and it appears that he was within the rules; still leaves a bad taste in the mouth. 

I don't know the guy.  My daughter has not played for the guy, so all we are getting is the information on here.  As always, buyer beware. The right coach for your kid is more important than the team name, logo on the jersey, flight, league, etc....  Good luck.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2017)

Business first. Always remember that. It's true of every club..


----------



## bababooey (Mar 15, 2017)

I definitely have an opinion about a certain coach at Arsenal, but at a minimum, have your dd attend at least two practices with a new coach/team before making any decisions. I would also suggest that you spend at least 5 to 10 minutes talking face to face with any new coach before making a decision.

Also, make sure you ask your dd for her input. She is the one who will be with that coach and players for many hours over the next season, so try to find an environment she is happy in.

Good luck. You may find Arsenal as a great destination for your dd.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't have any personal experience with Arsenal.  They 03 thread is a bit alarming, but that seems to be 1 coach.
If you ask 100 people about any specific club in OC, you'll probably get a 50/50 split of good and bad opinions.  Maybe 70/30 in some cases.
In addition to the above suggestions, I'd say try to go and watch the team/coach in a game situation. 
Does this coaches style mesh with your kid?
Do the parents act the way you want to act on a sideline?
Are they playing against teams at the proper level?  (IE not sandbagging and not shooting for the stars when they aren't quite ready yet).
How are substitutions handled?  (IE - first mistake does a kid get yanked and never see the field again.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 15, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can pick up a registered passport?  I have one but I think I need another.


----------



## Chustsoccer (Mar 15, 2017)

We have had both kids at Arsenal one for 6 years another for 2 and she is moving on (her choice). There is good and bad as everywhere. Details on what age group would help. My daughter is leaving because her team played short all year fielding as few as 8 in some games and never having a full squad in 2016 (year 2). The team fell apart after the regular season. This happens at many clubs (similar experience at Legends). She decided to leave for the comfort feeling of having consistent practices and a teammates that showed up each week. Her first year was with Randy and she enjoyed the physical challenge his teams provided. He is certainly not for everyone but she liked it. She is still working with a few teams  and leaning towrds a smaller club with a good coach, kids, and parents. As a parent, I do not feel Arsenal management or coaches made any effort to correct the issue with her team. My other child has enjoyed and had a more positive experience with plans on continuing. My opinion on the other person (CK) mentioned, I have nothing nice to say so I will have my lack of comments speak for me! Best thing I have read here, take her to several tryouts and teams and see how she feels and fits.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 15, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Does anyone know where I can pick up a registered passport?  I have one but I think I need another.


Call Whitfield from anaheim surf....he may have a hook up for you!


----------

